# What a day!!! kids, dogs, puppies, kind of like cedar point for dogs.



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I spent the day in Medina, Ohio today. 

Ok, I got to back up a little. They wanted me to bring the three pups AND Quinnie (AKA The Werewolf), but I set it up with my sister that I could pick up the girls from the horse barn. So, 2 kids, four dogs, and me in that little Honda was just too much. No chance at taking Quinnie once I got the land sharks into the back seat. 

I needed to get to the barn by noon, so I would have to leave at about 10:30AM. Since I get home from work at 12:30am, and cannot just get to sleep immediately, I set my clock for 9am, and fed the Piranhas and the Land Sharks, and went to bed. 

In the morning, I got ready. I pulled 7 40# bags of dog food out of the car, and I fed the pirahna's again, and gave them water. Then I loaded the car with what I would need. I added paper towels and a garbage bag in case the trip was too long. 

I drove the car over to the kennel. I had the moon roof open and the window behind the driver just a little -- no AC and this sort of works if you can maintain about 40mph. We call it 240 air conditioning: two windows down, 40mph. I snagged Rhoda and switched her collar to a bigger red collar, shoved her in the back seat, and slammed the door. I snagged Ruby, changed her collar to pink polka dots, and shoved her in with Rhoda.

I went back for Ramona. Her dam kept making her bid for freedom. Nope. Finally I got Ramona out of there. She already had a larger green collar on, I turned to the car with the 32 pound dog under my arm. The little demons in the car locked me out. Ugh!!!. 

I put Ramona through the moon roof, and put my hand in the back window opened the door while they were distracted with Ramona, and opened the door and climbed in the back seat. 

Ok, I am no lightweight. I climbed into the front seat and unlocked and opened the door with my head hanging out trying to get my feet into the pocket with the gas pedal, and a puppy climbing on my back.

Somehow, I got righted, with all three puppies in the car, I shooed them into the back seat, doors closed, seat belt on, and driving over my lawn with two diet cokes in the cup holders. I forgot my meds, and was breathing like I just finished a marathon, but too bad. I was on my way, and it was 10:28am. 

I drove good for over an hour, and got to barn. The kids are learning to drive. They were just unhitching. I parked in the shade and walked into the barn. I was in there for 2.2 minutes, and someone came in and asked if I was the one with the shepherds in the car. I said, yes, they are mine, they are fine. She informed me they were panting. I told her, the moon roof is open, the window is partially down and I just got in here. I told the lady taking care of the barn, to tell the girls to take all their stuff, I would wait outside for them. 

I got the kids in the car by having them go in through my door and climbing over while I petted the dogs on the other side of the window. It worked. But the dogs had been in the car for an hour and a half already, and we needed to get from Brecksville to Medina. I started driving to find 271. 

We made it, we got to the people's road, it was 12:30, and Ruby let go all over Analisa. Ugh! I just couldn't figure how to stop and let them potty. They are strong, and I can't hold three at once, strong dogs, not leash trained without possibly one of them getting smooshed by a passing car. My friend's drive is like half a mile, so once I drive up to the house, they will be fine, just letting them out. But, not at a rest stop or any other stop. So I waited, and one puppy, Ruby, waited for as long as she felt reasonable. 

So I cleaned that up while the pups explored the woods, and Analisa changed into tomorrow's clothes. And then the fun began. 

There was a pup from my I-litter there; two of his puppies, a pup from my P-litter, 2 pups from my Q-litter, and the three R-puppies plus another pup from the R-litter, there was also 7 kids besides my nieces of all ages, and a bunch of adults, owners of the many pups. 

It was pandemonium. We were outside and inside and the pups, most of them pretty young, were running back and fourth and playing with each other. Only Miracle and QT really didn't hit it off, so they had to take turns playing with the group. All of them loved all the kids. Ruby went to her new home. And eventually, some of the others started to leave. We moved outside to the pool area. I really thought Rhoda and Ramona were going to try swimming. The girls rolled up their pants and went wading. Finally, after 4pm, I chased the girls out of the pool, and we headed homeward. 

The puppies made it all the way back without issue. Now we had enough hands to keep them safe if I had to stop. I can hang onto two if I must. I just wouldn't want to put that responsibility onto a kid. If they lost a lead, and the pup got smooshed, they would feel so bad. Can't take stuff like that back, so I kept them in the car until we got home. 

The girls then held a smaller pup each while I got ready to go out and take care of the rest of them. The girls helped me. Elena worked the hose, and Analisa managed the food, and I had the muck bucket honor. 

I took my meds, got dressed again, and took the kids to the grandparents' house. They are watching Max. Again. 

I am whupped. 

Tomorrow, I am hoping Ramona or Rhoda will go to her new home. Then I am hoping to have dad follow me to get wood chips, and more toys, and stuff, and I intend to move the piranhas out to the front kennel which is larger. They need more room and having the girls here it will be easier to move them. 

What a fun day though. It was like Cedar Point for puppies. And the kids were having a blast. The adults were having a good time too. It is neat to see how each of the pups were doing in a group, and how all of them were doing with their new owners.

-- No children or pets were harmed in the making of this thread.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!Almost too much fun!As always,I smile but feel tired after reading about your newest adventureOh,and RIP fluffy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Boy, I was whupped yesterday. I got the kids home and made them a bed on the couch, watched the first Barney Miller episode with them and went to bed. And tossed. And turned. And finally got up and went in and worked my puzzle a little. 

Today I got up at 8. People coming at 10. Washed the dishes. Told the kids to eat cookies in the fridge to hold them over for breakfast. 

Rhoda went home today. That was hard. Elena climbed in the igloo and was crying. I told her I felt the same way. It was hard. They had taken the pup to PA a few weeks ago, and then over to Medina yesterday, and they really started feeling attached to her. But they know it is best. This is the hard part. 

I cooked scrambled eggs and sausages and English Muffins for breakfast, and then took the kids to TSC to buy toys and wood chips for the piranhas. We bought a LOT of toys. The werewolf got one of them. And everyone outside got a hoof and an pig's ear. Everyone inside got a pig's ear. (I can't stand the way hoofs smell.)

The kids helped me move Ramona and her dam to the back yard temporarily, and then clean the wood chips out of their kennel and de-tag all the toys, and spread them around, and then, put new collars on the piranha and put them in there. 

Then the girls helped me take down the whelping boxes and remove all the wood chips and put them in the outside of that kennel area. Finally we moved the pup and her dam in there. Then the girls helped me give water and food to everyone, and treats, and to clean kennels. 

I started getting light headed out there, and when I came in, I checked my BP. Error. Again. Error. Finally I got a reading of like 96 over 58, pulse rate 91. Huh? I went and got ready and talked on the phone for about 25 minutes and tried again. Still low. 90 over 60, with a pulse rate of 111. Huh!?! 

I got the kids in the car and called mom and told her I was going to that urgi-care place to check my bp. I'd drop the kids off first. Fine. They were closed, I went to Drugmart and got 120 over 65, pulse of 91. So I figure all is ok now. Just weird. 

Anyhow back to Mom's. Kids watching Lois and Clark. I got them overnight again. So I will take them home on the way to work tomorrow. The kids got to play with puppies a lot. They had to teach all the puppies how to play with all the new toys. 

Somehow it is 9:30 and I am beat again. What a great weekend.


----------



## woofmendez (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow what a great day for you, you seem you're very happy with that with your family as well as puppies


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I think I got exhausted just reading that! Whew! What a weekend! 


I too find that hooves stink some when they're covered in dog spit. But Ruger absolutely loves them and has his mama wrapped around his foofy tail.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They definitely prefer pigs' ears to hooves. 

So day three with the girls:
They wanted to sleep with a dog last night. Ok, uhm, well, which dog? Cujo! 

Cujo is currently kenneled with Hepzibah. There are wood chips in there, but its been so dry that I haven't changed them or added new in a Loooong time. So, I said, we'll see. 

When we left Mom and Dad's shortly after 10PM it was lightinging out there. So we got home, and they had to set up their bed on the couch, and I had to bring Milla in and let Babsy out, and then bring Babsy in and put her in my room for the night. Then I brought Cujo in. 

He was clean enough to spend the night with the girls. It was HOT. I found a bag of toys we had bought earlier in the day and forgot to get ready for the puppies. They had enough, so I gave the small skunk and one of the other toys to Cujo (He's a toy boy.) I flipped the other one over into the puppies' pen. 

We went to bed without watching anything. Their was squeaking in there. Cujo kept coming down the hallway to my room and looking over the baby gate. Babsy could have cleaned his clock. He could have breathed on that baby gate and knocked it over. But both dogs seemed to feel it bad etiquette to molest the baby gate, and dogs or no dogs, Werewolves with new squeaky toys or no werewolves, I was going to sleep. 

I was up at 6AM. I put Babsy out. And then Cujo. I went back to bed. At 7AM the kid calls me and says she wants me to see something. I mumble, did Cujo eat anybody? No. Ok. I drag myself out there and she wants me to see all the flying ants. Uhg! I got the hornet spray and doused them and the window. Not looking forward to cleaning that up. I went back to bed. Elena proudly announced that she gets up every day at this time. I grumbled that I work until midnight. She said, "oh." I said, "zzzzzzz." 

Cujo keeps coming to check on me. Probably every time I got really good into sleeping because my dogs don't like to let me snore. Finally at 9AM I gave it up. 

I had bought Fruit Loops when I was checking my BP last night. Do you know what the first ingredient in Fruit Loops is? Yep, sugar. I took my first medicine and told the girls to eat Fruit Loops while I got ready to take care of the dogs. Finally I sat and ate with them. Fruit Loops. Just what the doctor ordered. 

We then went out and took care of everyone. Cujo was in with us the whole time. He was a good boy. I let the girls give him cheese from the fridge. I did not think Fruit Loops was a good choice for him. 

When everyone was done, I checked the time, and told the girls they could stay in the puppy pen for 15 minutes and then we would have to get ready and go. 

I hosed off their riding boots. They forgot their shoes so I had bought them a set of sandals each to wear in the house, but in the kennels, the boots were great. I just used the hose and a scrub brush to clean the bottoms after we were done. 

They packed up their clothes and we got out of the house early. I forgot the check, figured I would take care of the bank tomorrow and was going to go, but I got the mail, and my pills were in there. It is so hot, I don't want to leave them in the car. So I took them inside, Moofy's DNA profile came too. Waiting for that. So I grabbed the check. 

We stopped in the drive-through at the bank, to deposit the check. Ok, can someone PLEASE tell the bank that ANYONE can put money into my account. I am not going to complain. Putting money into my accounts is like pulling teeth. Getting it out is easy peasy for anyone. The people wrote the check out in my business name, which includes my last name. People have done this before and the money went in just fine. I have had that name for 11 years. Some people have written checks to that name. Ugh! Not today, they are going to protect me by ensuring that I am, in fact, me. 

We were ROASTING!!!! I told them I have my income tax I can get for them. Well is it in your social security number? Hmmmm? Yeah.... Well is it your regular taxes or separate. I got a schedule C for each of my businesses. Well, ok, if that has enough information on it. 

I go home, and run in the house, grab my black thing with my vendor's license in it, and my income taxes, and run back out, and we go into the bank so the kids don't die of heat stroke in the car. 

They still didn't put it in the bank. My business name is on both of these items. But she is going to call corporate to find out if I need another account. See a month or two ago, I opened a savings account there, to start saving for a car. My regular checking I've had there for 30 years almost. I've been banking there longer than any of the people that are working there. It's kind of a bummer. 

Mom says it's time for a new bank. I dunno. They just want me to open a business account so they can charge me more fees. 

Well, by then I was getting nervous about time. I drove through the drive through and McDonalds and ordered a small chocolate milkshake, a small orange HiC, a large strawberry milkshake, a medium diet coke, two hamburgers, two small fries, and a 10 piece McNugget. I paid. I get to the next window. Here are your drinks, it will be 3 minutes on the fries if you will just pull forward. I said, no. Forget the fries. So they give me two bucks back, and a small bag. I look in, one hamburger and the McNuggets. Ugh! Ok, fine. It will be enough. And I took off. I had a hamburger, they had McNuggets, and I passed around the drinks and I think everyone was happy. I was flipping out about the bank until I hit the drive through and then flipping out about the drive through until I started eating. I went back to flipping out about the bank, and the kids fell asleep, and I got them home at just a little after 2pm. 

I was 20 minutes early to work after dropping them off. Good. All is good. 

The lady at the bank was going to call me back, but it is after five and that hasn't happened yet, so, she will probably call me at 8am tomorrow morning. 

I have to drive back to my sister's tonight to pick up their birds and fish. And then back home. I will be lucky to get in by 2AM.

Both girls told me they had a wonderful time. That made everything beautiful. What a great weekend!


----------

